# Suitable bedding in hutch after female spay?



## Mchelle (Jul 31, 2015)

what suitable to use in hutch after spay as can't put sawdust in .... We have been using light sheets/towels in cage indoors but she is not liking it too much and want to make hutch as normal as possible for her??


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

towels are a good idea. We just lined it with newspaper as it was cheap and easy to clean out. Its only for a week or two anyway until you can go back to her normal bedding.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Shavings aren't suitable for rabbits anyway, because they can aggravate or cause respiratory problems.

A layer of newspaper, mounds of hay (pick out the stalky bits and save them for now), and add in one of those lovely soft fleecy blankets a bit like a dressing gown, folded up - they wash and dry quickly. you can get them from supermarkets, Range and B&M.


----------



## Mchelle (Jul 31, 2015)

Summersky said:


> Shavings aren't suitable for rabbits anyway, because they can aggravate or cause respiratory problems.
> 
> A layer of newspaper, mounds of hay (pick out the stalky bits and save them for now), and add in one of those lovely soft fleecy blankets a bit like a dressing gown, folded up - they wash and dry quickly. you can get them from supermarkets, Range and B&M.


Both my rabbits have been finding with wood shavings since I've had them  ...... I've put down some soft old towels going to see if I can find a soft fleece blanket for her ....... When putting her back in the hutch is it best to close of the ramp and just have her up the top or just have it as normal?


----------



## Mchelle (Jul 31, 2015)

Just found an old fleecy blanket that I can use for her


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I'd put her back in her normal accommodation if she is lively and healing well. Do you have a return check up at the vets? After that might be a good time.


----------



## Mchelle (Jul 31, 2015)

She is now happily back in her hutch as she has done well since coming home .... She is due to go back to vets for post op on Tuesday (would of been tomorrow but it's bank holiday) .... All looks well moving around with ease and wound looks ok no signs of redness or swelling etc


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I put newspaper down on the plastic crate tray, then cut a piece of remnant/left over carpet on top, mine were litter trained at that point so I put a litter tray in and used hay.

Pleased to hear she is doing well, bless her


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just to check she's gone back in her hutch alone? as she shouldn't go near a male for several weeks. 
I've always used vet bed after spays


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

When my bun got neutered, we were advised to use soft tissue. Our vet said just stick to soft tissue. I suppose having a rabbits nuts removed is different to having a womb taken out but hey, soft tissue is good for both.


----------

